# Cruising sailboat, skipper and crew needed in Luzon region Manila, Philippines



## Brian Von Herzen (Jan 17, 2019)

Attention cruisers in the Philippines: We are looking to carry out a ten-day transport trip within Philippines starting late January/ early February 2019 starting in the Luzon region, near Manila, Philippines. Please contact Dr. Brian von Herzen SMS / WhatsApp +1-650-942-9630

:2 boat:


----------

